# Gettin' in to heaven..



## deadhand31 (May 28, 2003)

Two nuns and their mother superior are killed in a car crash, and the end up at the pearly gates. St. Peter tells them "As you've lived your lives in service of our Lord, you'll probably get in. But, I do have some rules, so you're all going to have to answer one question." So he goes the first nun and asks "Who was the first man?" 

The nun replies "That's easy! The first man was Adam." and she gets let in. 

St Peter goes to the second one and asks "Who was the first woman?"

The second nun replies "How simple! It was Eve." and she is let in.

Finally, St. Peter goes to the mother superior, and tells her "Ok, since you ARE the mother superior, yours is going to be a little more difficult. What was the first thing Eve said to Adam?"

The mother superior thought for a minute, and sighed.. "my.... that's a hard one..." and she is let in.:rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (May 28, 2003)

That was bad; yet funny.


----------



## KenpoDragon (May 28, 2003)

Religious humor, I love it!


----------



## thekuntawman (May 30, 2003)

a man died and he went to heaven. when he got there the angel told him, you have a lot of sins, what about some good deeds that you did? 

the man said, "once i saw a woman getting mugged by a gang. so i challenged the leader to a fight so they would leave her alone." the angel was impressed. he said "so what happened next?"

the man said, well that about two minutes ago....


----------



## chufeng (May 30, 2003)

The Mother-superior of a Catholic convent died...

The Arch-bishop was asked to interview several prospective candidates for this very important position...

As he interviewed one candidate, he asked, "Sister, if ye hadn't become a nun, what would you have done?"

The nun in a very sincere way responded, "I honestly was thinking about becoming a prostitute, your reverence."

The old bishop clutched his chest and when he regained his composure asked, "What did you just tell me?"

"A prostitute, your reverence," she replied.

Taking a handkerchief from his pocket he mopped his brow and said, "Thank God, for a moment, I thought you said Protestant."

:asian:
chufeng


----------



## andurilking2 (Jun 20, 2003)

im adding this one to my favorite jokes book


----------



## KatGurl (Jul 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by deadhand31 _
> *Two nuns and their mother superior are killed in a car crash, and the end up at the pearly gates. St. Peter tells them "As you've lived your lives in service of our Lord, you'll probably get in. But, I do have some rules, so you're all going to have to answer one question." So he goes the first nun and asks "Who was the first man?"
> 
> The nun replies "That's easy! The first man was Adam." and she gets let in.
> ...



lol :rofl:


----------



## Kirk (Jul 21, 2003)

3 men are waiting for review by St Peter at the "pearly gates" ...
The first man goes up, St Peter asks, "how much money did you 
make when you were on earth?" .. the man replies, "250,000 
dollars a year".  St Peter says, "what did you do for a living?" the
man replies "I was a big corporate attorney"  St Peter pulls the
lever "CHA CHING" down to hell he goes.

The second man comes up, St Peter asks the same 
question, "how much money did you make when you were on 
earth?".  This man replies, "300,000 dollar a year".  St Peter
asks again, "what did you do for a living?".  The somewhat cocky
man says, "I owned an HMO insurance company" CHA CHING 
down to the firey depths below he goes.

The third man approaches, and St Peter says, "what about you? 
How much did you make each year?"  The man says, "oooh, about
6,000 per year".  St Peter looks at the man and says,  "so what
instrument do you play?"


---------

What do you call a musician without a girlfriend? .... Homeless


----------

